# Insurance



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi All
Can you please tell me who else besides Comfort and Safeguard gives a full twelve months green card cover


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Not to sure but I think Towergate Baker might.

Andy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Our policy with NIG from Lifesure does (and provides cover when in the hands of a motor trader :roll: )


----------



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

*green card cover*

Saga. Now your going to tell me you are too young to get it.


----------

